
Ways people trying to do good accidentally make things worse - Kortaggio
https://80000hours.org/articles/accidental-harm/
======
kian
A thoughtful classification of the ways one can cause damage to emerging
fields, cultures, and organizations through participation, and some ways to
prevent it. Long, but not unnecessarily so. I highly recommend reading the
whole article through.

------
jagannathtech
"The road to hell is laid with good intentions" \- ?

